# Ducato Clutch



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The clutch on our new Fiat Ducato( is this right) bites only just off the floor, one has to be a little careful or you can stall it quite easily when pulling away in first. Now the question is, are all of them like this. Not had a new one before on a Fiat.

cabby


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Cabby, Mine is just the same, not a problem when you are aware of it.
Fred.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for that Fred, no as you say it is ok once you get used to it. just did not want to accept it if it was a fault.get it fixed early is my motto.

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Cabby,
Ours is the same, I am still not certain whether it is very low to the floor or if it is so light you get the impression that it is close to the floor. One thing I have learnt is that the engine is so torquey that you never need any revs to get it moving. Really makes it easy for reversing or getting onto levelling ramps.
Regards,

Gerry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had not noticed. Will check at the weekend.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Cabby

Likewise. Very light, bites early but linear and with no throttle fully engages smoothly to reverse or go forwards. No judder on the flat since using this reversing technique thanks to Peter at JCM. Have not had a chance to try on a steep hill yet.

Ed


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

EdsMH said:


> Cabby
> 
> Likewise. Very light, bites early but linear and with no throttle fully engages smoothly to reverse or go forwards. No judder on the flat since using this reversing technique thanks to Peter at JCM. Have not had a chance to try on a steep hill yet.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

Going up a steep hill you may have to use a touch of throttle once the clutch is *FULLY* engaged, it seems to judder when you are slipping it with throttle.

Regards

Peter


----------



## griff500 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Juddering in reverse*

My 2007 Burstner (130 multi jet Ducato) judders like mad in reverse when attempting an incline. I have no problems at all going forward. Any one with similar experience?


----------

